# Leslie's Journal



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

I am starting a new diet plan and figured I will copy my journal here as well since there is no diet like it posted. I am a bit skeptical but am going for it during this holiday season.

I was out of commission for a week and a half due to illness. No gym and bad foods due to unusual cravings while being sick. On top of Vegas.  Got alot of work to do.
I am feeling much better and have 3 days left of antibiotics. Thank god.

Did moderate cardio Saturday and Sunday to ease into it. Tonight will be my first workout in a long ass time. I am excited  

Training and diet will be dramatically different. I no longer want to add more muscle mass and long to be smaller in size. So a toned, lean, slim look is what I am going for. I will be working out each body part twice a week, with high rep/light weight. Except back- I would like more width, so I will continue with heavy lifts. Cardio will be light walking uphil 3 mornings a week due to the sedentary lifestyle that comes along with unemployment. 

*TRAINING*
Mon and Thur.......Back, biceps, abs
Tues and Fri......Shoulders, triceps
Wed and Sat.....Legs, abs
Cardio........Tues, Thurs, Friday mornings


My Diet will not be TP's carb cycle as I yearn to "live" socially with food other than brown rice this winter. All the days of dieting and sacrifices has made me realize some fun is needed. Therefore I have elected to try a plan posted on FM.com by Akamais. Its a Warrior style diet- no carbs xcept a PWO spike, 1hr refeed on Wed and a 24 hour refeed on Sun. The non refeed days are very low calories. I will probably sacrifice some muscle on this plan but am willing to risk it. I have some doubts about the plan, but am equally curious. The refeeds will allow me to hang with friends and live a normal life during thoses times.

The *DIET* goes something like this:
M, T, W, Th, F, Sat 

Meal 1
1 whole egg, 5 whites cooked in tblspoon of coconut oil 

Meal 2
Chicken breast 
1 tblspoon coconut oil 

Meal 3
Same as two

Meal 4
Chicken Breast
1 tbsp Flax

ICE during W/O
PWO
30g dextrose via smarties or airheads 

One hour later- Meal 5
Same as Meal 2

*REFEEDS*
Wednesday Evening 1 hour carb load - eat anything! 

Sunday - all day carb load - eat everything!


*Chicken can be substituted with any no/low carb protein source: fish, steak, eggs, powder, cottage cheese
*I will have veggies with at least 2 meals 
*I will add 3 fish oils to each meal


Yes I know the plan seems a lil bogus. But I am gonna try it. 

*SUPPLEMENTS**which will not start until I finish my medicine- Thursday.
E/C/A
200mcg Selenium
200mg 7-KETO DHEA
Leptigen between meals

I am reserving my LIPO and Absolved til later in this cut when I have reached a plateau. I will be taking measurements tommorow morning and it wont be pretty. I have also started the pill again and am experiencing some bloating as well.

After7-8 weeks of this (if all goes well), I plan to buckle down and do the UD 2.0 diet and training to prep for a possible Spring show if I have the urge or just to prep for summer.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

good luck Les.
cant wait to see how everything goes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Sundays will be fun! Why the dextrose/smarties after your workout? Oh, what type of rep range will you be doing? How many sets/exercises per body part? Good Luck!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

PLEASE note these arent Canadian SMARTIES these are rockets  i learnt that the hard way


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

I read that once before too!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Sundays will be fun! Why the dextrose/smarties after your workout? Oh, what type of rep range will you be doing? How many sets/exercises per body part? Good Luck!



I know the dextrose PWO is for an insulin spike. The insulin spike aids in shuttling the nutrients into the muscle cells to begin repaired. I have never done an insulin spike on any planbefore, so I am quite nervous. Some people swear by it and others feel its unecessary. 

I plan to do 4 sets for each body part starting with 15 reps and going down. I plan to use lighter weights than in the past. For legs my reps will be as high as 25 to start. I will post my workouts too.

Thanks for the luck Jill and J'Bo! I am scared But with no events coming up, I have nothing to lose.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

At one point for around 3 mos I was doing sets with 30 reps for ALL bodyparts! Until I got to IM, and everone said what I was doing was basically useless.  Back to 8-12. Whats your take on high reps?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> At one point for around 3 mos I was doing sets with 30 reps for ALL bodyparts! Until I got to IM, and everone said what I was doing was basically useless.  Back to 8-12. Whats your take on high reps?



High reps are not good for building muscle. 30 reps is counterproductive

I am switching to higher reps(15) since I have been lifting heavy for sometime and have gained lots of mass(too much IMO) and would like to break it down. Higher reps will def do that.

I am going for even higher reps for my legs because they are thicker and carry lots of muscle. There are no striations- just smooth muscle. I am aiming for smaller legs and definitly am not afraid to lose some muscle down there.

8-12 reps is great for muscle growth. 6-10 is even better.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Good luck sweetie


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Les...doesnt it suck how we build and build and then comps start looking for smaller women


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Les...doesnt it suck how we build and build and then comps start looking for smaller women



Um, YES!! I placed higher in my first comp because I was half the size I was this year
But I am yearning for a smaller look anyways. So I guess it all works out


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

It does bite.
My federation wants us HUGE and RIPPED and then when we turn pro we have to lose muscle and soften up...doesnt make much sense to me


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

**I have not recieved my coconut oil yet, so I have used regular fat sources to break into the plan.

Meal 1
1 egg 4 whites
1 tbsp PB
Green Beans

Meal 2
5.5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Cesear
Green Beans

Meal 3
5 ounces chicken
1 tbsp Flax oil

ICE
PWO
2 airheads. YUMMY  

Meal 4
5.5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Balsamic
5 fish oil caps

Meal 5
1 cup Cottage cheese 
1.5 Tbsp PB
  **This meal seems to be too high in carbs- 10g?

Workout
Not too bad considering I havent seen the gym in a while, I have been sick and I am on no carbs and antibiotics. I started off strong but quickly grew into a weakling. Biceps were a pure disappointment as I usually curl 30's for my last set  

Superset Style
Pulldowns 15/80, 10/100, 8/100, 6/110
CableCurls 15/45, 12/50, 10/60, 9/70

DB Row 12/40, 11/50, 7/60
DB Curls 12/20, 10/20, 10/17.5 FUQQING PATHETIC

Seated Row 12/80, 9/90, 6/100
Hammer Curl 15/15, 12/15, 10/15

Hypers 3 sets 15
Roman Chair 2 sets 15
Side Obliques 2 sets 15


----------



## senimoni (Nov 17, 2003)

Good Luck

I didn't realize Akamais plan had refeeds......very interesting!!  Are you using any coconut oil or is it cold pressed? Just curious.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks Senimoni. Nice to see you hear

I ordered my coconut oil and havent recieved it yet. So I am not sure. 
I ordered it off Mercola's website.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 17, 2003)

I think coconut oil is usually cold pressed...at least all the stores that I've seen carry it, have it cold pressed.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

Yay!  Leslie has started a journal here again!!   

This will be very interesting, I'll be watching


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

Journal looks interesting and be curious to see what results would work.  It was very similar to what I used during contest time except carbs would be in the morning and post workout.  Instead of using cooccunut oil you may want to use MCT oil.  Coocunut oil does have MCT oil but it will not give you the same benfitis as the MCT oil.  Yes i'm sure it is cheaper, but you get for what you pay for as well.  MCT  with meal before your workout with help with energy levels big time plus it doesn't cause any inuslin spike as well which is always a good thing !!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

i'm with you on the insulin spike....it will be the first time i've used one too and i'm scared but since my eating plan is new i'm going to do it completely so i can fairly "judge" it.
really glad you have a journal over here!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

if you want to avoid excesssive fat storage from the refeed or spike (not during workout)  use either 100 mgs R ala for 30-40 grams of carbs to offset it IMO


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

the ALA is on the way!  thanks han


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Journal looks interesting and be curious to see what results would work.  It was very similar to what I used during contest time except carbs would be in the morning and post workout.  Instead of using cooccunut oil you may want to use MCT oil.  Coocunut oil does have MCT oil but it will not give you the same benfitis as the MCT oil.  Yes i'm sure it is cheaper, but you get for what you pay for as well.  MCT  with meal before your workout with help with energy levels big time plus it doesn't cause any inuslin spike as well which is always a good thing !!



Thanks HAN I didnt know there was such a thing as MCT oil. Hmm, will look into that. I have some R-ala left over, I will use during my PWO spike. Thanks for the tip. I am getting much heat over this new plan as many seem to think its crazy but I really want to see where it goes over the next few weeks.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2003)

everyone takes heat when going against the grain.  You seem to have a firm understanding of the whole nutritional-diet-training-thing, so why not.  

Good luck.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks NT


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok heres the tough part. Posting measurements. Not that bad actually. My flexed bi is the same- so I havent lost that much muscle over the past few weeks. My thigh is down 1/4 of an inch. Could be muscl eloss or no swell from w/o's and cardio.
The biggest increase is my waist and butt. I am still wearing the same jeans and such. They are just a lil snugger. The thing that bothers me the most is my waist. I usually am 26" and have zero fat here  Right now I have the perfect bod according to my fiance'  Well I guess he better enjoy me while he can before the ass goes bye bye.  

Novemeber 18th
BW 168 *up 7 pounds since pre Vegas  
Chest~ 40"
Bicep ~
.Unflexed~ 11 3/4
.Flexed ~13
Waist ~27 1/4
Hip~
.top 36 1/2
.butt 38
.Under 37 1/2
Thigh~ 22 1/4
Calf 15 1/2


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

was i complimating the same thing belive it or not.  I followed the m,th spike during contest time and it worked really good.   As long as your caloires are in ck the refeed will do you well.   During contest time i miscalulated my carb intake becuase I used groats instead of oats (which are 2.5 times qunatiy of regular oats by volume) ex 1 cup dry oats is 56 grams.  1 cup dry groats is 123 grams of carbs.  I normally at 3 cups of oatmeal with 20 oz yam 2 bannanas when I was carbing up right before bed time last week of contest.  Instead that night I cooked 3 cups of groats and when it was done I just looked at it and said ok and I ate all of it along with the 20 oz yam and 2 bannas. and 1000 mgs ALA with 1000 mgs biotin.  well it turned out to be about 7-800 grams of carbs I wasn't used to eating.  mind you that i comsumed4 gallons of water that days and about 2400 caloires of solid food on top of this !!  I ate it all of it and i was getting harder and more vascaular by minute.  I went to bed over stuffed weighing 205 and hard.  in the morning I woke up same scale i weighed night before and weighed 194.  This proves to the fact that eating a large meal before bed time when in a dieted state will jumps start metobilsm if you have stalled.  As for variety I was going to day one refeed of 450-600 grams of clean complex carbs  for the other refeed day just to see how differnt i looked and felt.  Well I never got to do it..But after I get done with this gaining phase I will experiment with it and see how it work.  As long as you keep caloires about mainteince or alittle bit below and then on refeeds go 250-500 caloires about that .   About 2200 - 2600 caloires probably for you.  Hope this helps and this should help to back up your reasoning.  I could see you modify your program by adding some oatmeal first thing in the morning may be like a 1/2 cup dry with your r ala to offset it.  I belive you would get the same effect as if you didn't have any carbs (JUST A THEORY )


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Leslie, looks good. I'll follow along and ask annoying questions! Like this one- Lifting weights 6 days a week and bp's twice a week. Is that overtraining or not?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Leslie, looks good. I'll follow along and ask annoying questions! Like this one- Lifting weights 6 days a week and bp's twice a week. Is that overtraining or not?


Hey Rock
Actually in my case, this really is not overtraining. I am unemployed right now and have all the free time in the world to workout and sleep. The amount of shuteye I get is sufficient for recovery 
If I was working fulltime, then yes, this would be an impossible schedule and would lead to a burn out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Hey Rock
> Actually in my case, this really is not overtraining. I am unemployed right now and have all the free time in the world to workout and sleep. The amount of shuteye I get is sufficient for recovery
> If I was working fulltime, then yes, this would be an impossible schedule and would lead to a burn out.


Awghh, crap then. Got my hopes up. I want someone to tell me I can train like that and not be overtraining. Maybe my wife can support me and I can ditch work and school. Hmmmm...


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

*Shoulders and Triceps*
_Supersets with 1 min rest periods_

DB press 15/20, 12/25, 9/30
Cambered Bar Pushdown 15/45, 12/60, 10/70

Front DB Raise 15/15, 12/17.5, 12/17.5
Overhead Rope Ext 15/40, 12/45, 10/50

Side Lats Ladders using 5, 8, and 10lb db's
Kickback 15/12, 15/15, 10/20

Rear Machine 10/75, 11/60, 10/60


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/now/coconut.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/issa23.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

Just when you were looking good, you want to loose size?? What gives Les? And your unemployeed? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2003)

HAN~ Thanks for the links

DG~ I want to tone it down. Wanting more of a lean, slender look as opposed to a harder, bigger muscular look. Why the concern? Geez you people dug me in my fat pink bikini pics- if that went over well, then I think a more slender me would prove to be fine too
As for unemployment situation, yea it sucks. But my dog is happy and I have a great guy who is able to support me and our doggie while I figure out what I want to do:


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2003)

I worked out this afternoon instead of evening since my fiance' is taking the night off from the gym :bounce:

So far meals are skimpy, not on purpose. Also my coconut oil has yet to arrive.

Meal 1
2 eggs, 4 whites

ICE
PWO 
2 Airheads

Meal 2
2 scoops Powder
5 fish oil caps

Meal 3
ONE HOUR REFEED
Pasta
1 piece crumb cake
couple chocolate chip cookies
Cheese/Caramel Tin Popcon
 **I was STUFFED and passed out for 1.5 hours Woke up sweating my ass off.

Meal 4
Chicken
1 tbsp Flax

Meal 5
Chicken
1 tbsp Flax

Forgot my pencil in the gym today.
*LEGS day 1*
Squats 4 sets
Leg Ext 3 sets
Leg Curls 4 sets
Seated Calf 3 sets


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hows the vendetta working for you? Thinking of picking up some.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

When did you get Vendetta?  I thought you got ICE?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2003)

Oops
Sorry, I edited. Jodi you are right, I am using ICE.
I was reading up on Vendetta and it must have stuck in my mind as I was typing SOunds like really good stuff though.

Rock~ TP has used Vendetta for a long time. Perhaps he can tell you about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Oops
> Sorry, I edited. Jodi you are right, I am using ICE.
> I was reading up on Vendetta and it must have stuck in my mind as I was typing SOunds like really good stuff though.
> ...


No prob! I'll ask TP


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Do you mean 'airheads', the taffy candy?? I wish!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> HAN~ Thanks for the links
> 
> DG~ I want to tone it down. Wanting more of a lean, slender look as opposed to a harder, bigger muscular look. Why the concern?


If that is what you want fine and dandy!! I just like the muscular look better! Just wondered!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you mean 'airheads', the taffy candy?? I wish!!!



Yes I do

You should look at my refeed edit


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2003)

Vendetta/ICE, what are these products for Leslie?


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Yes I do
> 
> You should look at my refeed edit


I wish I could re-feed! Everything looks good and tasty! Caramel popcorn, ummmm. But where is the cookie dough?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> But where is the cookie dough?



That was while I put the cookies on the tray for baking


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2003)

Todays Meals: 

Meal 1 
2 eggs, 4 whites 
coffee with heavy cream 

Meal 2 
Steak 
1 tsp PB 

Meal 3 
Chicken 
1 tbsp Flax 

Meal 4 
1.5 scoops Powder 
1 tbsp PB 

Meal 5 
Cottage cheese 
Cinnamon 
*If I get to the store  
6 fish oils 

No workout tonight as my body is TREMNDOUSLY sore from this breakin week and I am going on 3 hours of sleep. 

*Started ECA


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> 
> *Started ECA


What kind??


----------



## Leslie (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> What kind??


Vasopro from 1fast400.com

I havent taken ECA in over 2 years I am starting verrry slow. 25mg per day for a while.

UPDATE: (you will like this )
I am changing my workout split. No more high reps and such. I dunno what I was thinking 
Dante has really helped me and worked out a new split for me:

Day 1 will be push (ing movements), with Day 2 being pull (ing movements).  
[4 reps for those parts I'm trying to reduce, and 8 for those I'm trying to maintain or improve.(BACK)]:

Day 1A (push)
Chest: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total
Quads: 2 exercises, 6 sets total
Calves: 2 exercises, 6 sets total
Shoulders: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total.
Triceps: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total

Day 2A (pull)
Back: 2 exercises, 6 sets total
Hamstrings: 2 exercises, 6 sets total
Biceps: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total
Abs: 2 exercises, heavy and low reps (4 is good).


Off

Day 1B
Same thing as Day 1A, just pick two different exercises

Day 2B
Same thing as Day 2B, just pick two different exercises.

Off

Repeat

Thanks again Dante


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 23, 2003)

add 2-5 grams Glutemine or BCAAS at each meal. This will prevent you from going into gluconeogensis and using protein as fuel and this not what you want to do. BCAAS are esential on this type of diet for sparing leanbody mass. People know to train heavy coming into contest time (you should know know better my dear)  Bigger muscle means more caloires burned while at rest.  hope this helps


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 23, 2003)

isnt 25mg a day still quite a bit 

when i was dieting i only took 8mg twice a day.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 23, 2003)

split ECA to 12.5 mgs 2 times per day is a much better solution.  secret to EC stack is to take smaller dosages through out the day time every 2-3 hours (similar to clen) add some green tea at 400 mgs along with stack and you will really be cooking plus 400 mgs is = to about 20 cups o tea in antioxident value NOT CAFFINE


----------



## Leslie (Nov 23, 2003)

I am taking ICE during my workouts. It contains BcAA's and glut
25mg a dya is nothing. I was up to 75mg per day 2 years a go. I am slowly breaking in

HAN I never thought of splitting the ECA dose like that. Soemthing to think about.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Leslie - Dante is also a fan of the 1/2 pill doseage on the vasapro.  You can check it out here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23869

I'm in the same boat as you.  It's been a long time since I've used any eca and I've started up again.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

The reason for splitting up ist keep the thermogenic effect going more constanty and to avoid crashes as well


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

Time for updated measurements. 
Was supposed to do them tommorow, but I could not wait anymoreI have  been following the diet to a tee, just havent been posting. Form now on I will only post refeeds , measurements and any changes

My BW is down, measurements down as well. Its only been 9 days, but I can see a difference in my physique already and my pants are fitting nicely again.

*November 18th*..............................................*November 26*
BW 168..........................................................165.5
Chest~ 40".....................................................40"
Bicep ~
.Unflexed~ 11 3/4...........................................11 1/4
.Flexed ~13.....................................................13
Waist ~27 1/4.................................................27
Hip~
.top 36 1/2......................................................35 3/4
.butt 38...........................................................37 3/4
.Under 37 1/2..................................................37
Thigh~ 22 1/4..................................................22
Calf 15 1/2.......................................................15 1/4

I would also like to add I have skipped all cardio this week I am thinking since I am still making progress anyways, of only doing it once per week for now. Can you tell I despise cardio?


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

How do you feel taking you eca stack? I started 1 about a week ago. 25mg ephederine per capsule, Im up to 2X a day. I will up that to 50mg 2x a day in about a week or so. Do you take days off from the stack?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

I took 25mg for 7 days and now I am up to 50mgs as of yesterday. needless to say I didint fall alseep last night til 6am

No I dont take days off- you need to maintain the levels in your body. I will taper down after 45-60 days or so and give myself a break for a while to refresh my receptors.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

I heard to cycle effederine so your body doesnt get used to it?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

wow i just read this...Les ur unemed?sorry to hear that..what to do you plan on doing?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

Jill~ Some people go off for a week every two weeks, others stay on straight through. You have to find out how your own body responds

Oak~Thankfully my fiance' is the breadwinner in my house, so financially we are still doing ok. Meaning our lifestyles have not had to change much. I took some time and relaxed, caught up on things I have not had a chance to do ect.
As for what am I planning on doing now...well um I am trying to get a job


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm very happy to hear that everything is working out.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 27, 2003)

your just losing water weight can not loose that much fat in that short of time..Usually not till after 2 weeks fat loose actually starts.  Muscle may have been loss too.  just keep BCAAS going and they will preserve your mass when are a low carb diet.  may want to add liver tabs for extra boosts..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

han i think that is her goal...she wants to lose some muscle.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

then do cardio before weight training would work really well IMO.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> then do cardio before weight training would work really well IMO.



I would not mind losing _some_ muscle..but not THAT much

OK I promised I would update this thread with any changes. And well there are several. Biggies.

First off, I had my last glutton refeeds T-day (ate so much despite my supressed appetite due to ECA, I actually barfed in the early AM ) and Saturday, at my 5th Anniversary dinner. Fancy schmancy italian restuarant with plenty of bread and for the first time in years, an entree pasta dish Desserts were $12 a pop for corny pastries, so we skipped over to Cheesecake Factory Had Craig's Crazy Carrot Cheesecake and I vow to NEVER have another flavor of cheesecake again. 
It was the absolute best dessert I have EVER had

*Now for the changes:*

*Coconut oil sucks. If I am going no carb, I want to at least enjoy the food I am having. I am only having 1 tbsp daily. Rest of fats will be from flax, fish oil, Newmans, PB, yolks and/or steak.

*Refeeds will be twice a week in the following manner:
 ...._Tuesday_~ One meal of whole wheat pasta and LF caramel popcorn until I am full. Will be working out this day, before refeed.
....._Saturday_~ All day carbs- CKD style. Mostly bagels, pasta, rice, oats ect. One small, and I mean *small*, treat in the form of 2 cookies, or a small muffin ect. 
I am doing this to teach myself some control when it comes to treats.

My refeeds that were free for all- while still produced results and measurement losses- were too mentally fuqqed up for me. It felt strange to binge on junk all day long and not too mention I would feel queasy after the first big sugar meal. I just function better mentally while refeeding more cleanly. Allowing a small treat is enough for me.

My workouts will be the same, working each part twice per week, as per Dante's plan. I am liking this schedule very much and plan to stick with it. 

Thats all for now folks.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad everything is working out for you, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Dante Glad to see you in here

I did measurements this AM- and everything is down- depsite the bad Tday and Saturday. I am not supposed to do measurements til Saturday So I will not post them until then.

Also, your training program you suggetsed to me rocks! I just added 1 more set for shoulders and have been neglecting abs 

The other thing is I have a new hobby...running I have ran many fast miles this week and its addicting. ECA alllows wonderful things on the tready I know it is breaking down my muscle already because my calves are down to 15".....To put it in perspective, my calves were 15 1/4 on both my competition days.  They NEVER change much size- only varying between 15 14-15 1/2. I have big, bulky ugly calves anyway so I am happy to see them go down, but I am worried about the rest of my body since all the running has been done in the AM on an empty stomach. Should I consume soem whey and 10g dextrose beforehand? I really would like to keep the running since it will help strip down my legs and its fun.......Thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 4, 2003)

"it's fun"

are you ok Les?  you're making me worry....


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 4, 2003)

Personally, I LOVE running and am aiming for a marathon someday. To each their own though.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 7, 2003)

Yesterdays refeed went rather well. I did indulge in some cookies, but only a few. It could have been much worst.

Saturday refeed 5am-130am
Foods consumed:

Frosted Flakes with Skim milk
2 cookies
2 bagels with FF cream cheese
LF Graham Crackers
LF cheese Popcorn
1 Trioplex bar
Pasta with 1/2 c whipped cottage cheese
4 cookies
Baked Lays Sour Cream n Onion
Frosted Flakes with Skim milk

Hmm, not much protein in there  

This morning's cardio went rather well due to the refeed I suppose. Ran my miles at faster speeds. Suprisingly I am satisfied mentally with carbs. I had no problems eatting my protein/fat only meals and have no desire for carbs today. Feels good


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

Thats a lot of food! It all sound so yummy though. Try plain cream cheese then jam on top of you bagles. It is to die for! Could I have a refeed some time while carb cycling ladies?  No seriously.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2003)

> Could I have a refeed some time while carb cycling ladies?  No seriously.



NO


----------



## senimoni (Dec 7, 2003)

Any updates on your measurements?

:-( on the carb cycling refeeds


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2003)

senimoni - Leslie isn't using carb cycling right now.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 7, 2003)

Right. My refeed was exactly what it shoudl have been 
Well cept I should have only had 2 cookies:angel:

Measurements will be posted Tuesday morning


----------



## senimoni (Dec 7, 2003)

Jodi, I know...I am...it was just wishful thinking, reading about all these refeeds


----------



## Leslie (Dec 8, 2003)

Did some running this morning as well as yesterday morning. Tonight I will be back to weights,as I missed Saturdays w/o due to the snow. But it was Day 2, so my shoulders/tri's got worked a bit anyway.

Now for the unsettling news 
I am particularly curious about tommorows measurements.I want to see what the hell is going on. 
The scale has not moved much.(not really concerned as I know BW means shit) My butt and legs look smaller and feel tighter (rememebr calves are down for first time in my life) and yet my waist is looking blubbery. At least the lower circumfrence -ala male love handles. 

This is strange for me as ususally my legs and butt remain "fatty" and my waist tightens up right away. 
I dont know if the running is contributing to this gear switch of fat loss regions or I have somehow developed male pattern fat storage


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> I have somehow developed male pattern fat storage


I did tell you my story about this didn't I?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 8, 2003)

No


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

I use to store all my fat in my thighs until I started training.  Now you know where it all is 

My body shifted over time.  I look at it this way, you can cover ab fat with a shirt, its harder to cover up fat on butt and thighs.   

Jeans show all


----------



## Leslie (Dec 8, 2003)

Seriously?

I am not really upset about this as I would rather have leaner legs with some waist fat any day. I wonder if this is due to the increased test levels due to our heavy workouts?

Its very strange as I have never had a waist issue. Its not bad enough to be an "issue", but I can see/feel these changes occuring.....


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2003)

Running is great- A few years ago I was addicted. I lost about 6 pounds, with no change in my diet. Who knows if it was fat or muscle. BUT, I totally fuc*** my knees up. Running is hard on your joints, be careful lady. How much are you up to daily with your eca stack? One more thing, cant wait to see your measurements tomorrow!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Seriously?
> 
> I am not really upset about this as I would rather have leaner legs with some waist fat any day. I wonder if this is due to the increased test levels due to our heavy workouts?
> ...


Yeah, I'm serious.  I told TP and Dante about it and I can't remember exactly what they said but it was something on the lines of your body basically reforming.  When I think about it, I had a COMPLETELY different shape before lifting.  I had a flat ass   Now I have a little bubble butt  my legs where wide, I always had smaller hips but really fat legs.  They slimmed down alot and have taken a completely different shape.  I wish I could remember what they told me.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Les! good to see you here as well girl. glad to see your keeping a journal here too!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh Lordy. Well I wish one of them would post something

Hi Jill
I know running is hard on the joints, I take plenty of tiem to stretch and stuff. I have been running 2 days on, 1 day off. So far its working without any pain.

I am up to 75mg ephedrine now. Sometimes I only take in 62.5mg if I awake later in the day. I don't plan on upping the dosage any further. I have been able to sleep most nights. I am finding the cardio is helping tremendously in tiring me out

Oh an d I am curious about the measurements too


----------



## Leslie (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey Les! good to see you here as well girl. glad to see your keeping a journal here too!


Hey

Yea I am everywhere
Didn't want to leave anyone out


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Cuz your such an Angel 




I gave up my journal here


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 8, 2003)

What supplements are you using again?

A natural increase in test (from a workout) will not lead to androgenic fat stores--certainly not that fast.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> What supplements are you using again?


Thanks for peeking in Dante

My supplements for the past few weeks:
*ECA stack
*ICE during workouts
*200mg 7KETO Dhea
*200mcg Selenium
Oh and 25 or so grams of dextrose after workouts...

Whats peculiar is my legs feel harder. And appear more shapely. But my waist, lower back sides to be exact, is gorss. I can grab a good ole chunk o skin there Never had this before. How can my legs seem to be improving and my wauist getting worse?


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm ridiculously tired at the moment, so hopefully I'm not flying by something stupid (i.e. obvious).

Are you taking any new prescription drugs? Esp birth control products.

It's possible that you're losing muscle---but creating more definition (resting tension with heavier weight), perhaps taking in too many calories that you have less muscle to support.

Even with that, why your stomach is the first to be hit I don't know.

Are you absolutely certain that it's not water retention of any sort? For all of this to suddently happen, something isn't right.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> I'm ridiculously tired at the moment, so hopefully I'm not flying by something stupid (i.e. obvious).
> 
> Are you taking any new prescription drugs? Esp birth control products.
> ...


Know what? I think I know the answer now that you mention it I was thinking it was the 7KETO, but I dont recall reading about bloating with that. 

I went off the pill in August and just started my first new pack soon after Vegas and finished it this weekend. Though I didn't get my period, this MUST be water retention? I have never exp bloating with the pill before and I have been on for 10 years....My measurements do not indicate much muscle loss or fat gain, so it has to be water?Nevertheless I still hate it


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

*UPDATED MEASUREMENTS*

...............Nov18.........Nov26.......Dec9
BW ............168..........165.5........164.5
Chest. ........40..............40............40
Bicep ~
*Unflexed...11 3/4......11 1/4........11
*Flexed .......13............13............12 2/3
Waist .......27 1/4.........27............26 3/4
Hip~
*top .........36 1/2.......35 3/4........35
*butt ..........38...........37 3/4.......37 1/2
*Under..... 37 1/2.........37...........36 1/2
Thigh....... 22 1/4..........22.......... 21 3/4
Calf .........15 1/2........15 1/4........15

Numbers are going down. SlowlyI have only lost a pound but 1/2 inches around each butt area. Which is always good. Losing some bi's though.

I am thinking all the cardio is helping with the fat loss-which is not good. I wonder what my measruements would be without the running?? This plan seem to be working slower than I would like. But for the holiday month its working out really good. So I will continue it thorough Dec, possibly reducing the Saturday refeed to only 6 hours instead of 24....I have a feeling TP's carb cycle will resume in Jan when it will be easy to be a little more strict then.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

I gained 3lbs when I started Depo last month.  The Pill I CANNOT use or I would gain an EASY 10-15lbs   The pill really screws up my hormones.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 9, 2003)

Les the updated measurments are looking good! slowly coming down, thats how you want to do it!


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

one thought...there's a newer pill called yasmin that doesn't cause me to hold water (the others ALL did.  i swear i've used at least 7 or 8 different ones)

yasmin has been perfect!  (for me at least)  you might want to ask your doctor about it.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

I stumbled upon my stats from January of last year. These measuremetns were taken post bulk.
I weigh the exact same today, only my measurements, speciifcally my ass  are alot smaller.

I think this means something good. I hope  LOL 
I just can;t beleive how large my ASS was 

*OLD Measurements Jan 2003*

Chest 39.5
Waist 26.5???
Hips 
(top) 37???
(butt) 39"
Thigh 23
Calf 16
Bicep (flexed) 13

BW 164

*Todays Measurements:*

...............Nov18.........Nov26.......Dec9
BW ............168..........165.5........164.5
Chest. ........40..............40............40
Bicep ~
*Unflexed...11 3/4......11 1/4........11
*Flexed .......13............13............12 2/3
Waist .......27 1/4.........27............26 3/4
Hip~
*top .........36 1/2.......35 3/4........35
*butt ..........38...........37 3/4.......37 1/2
*Under..... 37 1/2.........37...........36 1/2
Thigh....... 22 1/4..........22.......... 21 3/4
Calf .........15 1/2........15 1/4........15


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Id never be complaining if I had your measurments! A 26 inch waist, Id be in heaven!


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 9, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 9, 2003)

Les youve made awesome progress! you should be very proud of yourself, takes much time to finally build that physique we dream of.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks Jill, Dante and Jen
Its really neat to see the progress. I was feelign very bad about weighing 164 because I knew that is how big I was last year. I was afraid I _looked_ that big too.

Next year I hope my ass is even smaller 
And whats great about implants is your chest measurements never change

Hey Jill, btw before I started weight training my waist was 24 inches! But all the lifting thickened me up some


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2003)

Great work Leslie!!  I did not think you looked big at all ... I thought you had it all going on


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Its really neat to see the progress. I was feelign very bad about weighing 164 because I knew that is how big I was last year. I was afraid I _looked_ that big too.



If you were my girlfriend, I'd specifically request that you did not lose the weight, or size.

But I'm retarded like that.



Now get me my fucking IM droolplate and crash helmet.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> If you were my girlfriend, I'd specifically request that you did not lose the weight, or size.
> 
> But I'm retarded like that.
> ...











I suppose the comment would mean something nice if a non-weetard thought it.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice avi and new pics!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Leslie I think Your measurements look Great!!!! 
I love your new avi! 

I really admire you sweetie--keep up the great work!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

Les.
I am just wondering why you want to downsize 
Do they like small girls in NPC?
Cause i think you look like a good size in the comp pic.
In my federation they like us twice your size.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Les-  Been watching this and I think you look amazing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> If you were my girlfriend, I'd specifically request that you did not lose the weight, or size.


Me too! Of course she considers me a retard also!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2003)

hottie avi alert!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys

J'Bo, I don't necessarily want to downsize everything. I would like to maintain my upper body and tighten my buttocks. Bigger shoulders never hurt anyone either I want the downsizing to really come in on my legs. I am hoping to reduce much size in both my quads and calves. This I feel will balance out my physique even further.

I do not desire these changes because of what any federations are seeking. As I could careless what the NPC wants.These are the changes the will make ME happy. I have no desire to go professional. Figure shows for me are simply a goal and motivation while trying to get to my next level.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> In my federation they like us twice your size.




Really? Is that why you are bulking up a storm? 
Its annoyin ghow every Fed wants different things


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Les, just wanted to tell you that you are a major inspiration to me  Love the new pics, you look amazing!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Jenny
You looked great in your pics too! I love, love your hair



Today has been hell so far, as a leaking roof+computer almost set my apt on fire. Thank god my lil doggy barked like crazy at the orange glowing monitor and woke me up before there was a big fire. My monitor is dead Luckily I had a new one on the closet:whew:

On the diet and training side, I am S T A R V I N G today. Its all I can think about. Whats scary is I usually dont feel this way until late Friday. 
I will definitly be having some SF Jello this evening


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Nice work Les  Your an inspiration


----------



## Leslie (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice work Les  Your an inspiration



Thanks Ris!


Well last night was the same as every Friday nite before my Saturday refeed has been. I could not sleep at all. My last meal was 1130pm and I tossed and turned and finally went back in the living room to watch tv at 4am. At 5am I had a bowl of lucky charms and a 1/2 a bagel w/ FF cream cheese and went back to sleep til 1030

I weighed myself before the feed today and was down to 162.5 (I was 164 on Tuesday)

Will update refeeds foods later.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 13, 2003)

Mmm refeed day  enjoy hun!! 

btw, good work on the weight loss, your doing great! now dont step back on the scale until NEXT thursday!!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Mmm refeed day  enjoy hun!!
> 
> btw, good work on the weight loss, your doing great! now dont step back on the scale until NEXT thursday!!



Thanks Atherjen
And um, bout the scale...I know, I know...but I couldn't help it


----------



## Leslie (Dec 14, 2003)

*Saturday Refeed 5am-130am*

Bowl of Lucky Charms
1/2 Bagel w/ FF cream cheese

Plain Stuffing (mom made for me )
1 sweet potato

Blueberry muffin

Caramel Popcorn
1/2 Trioplex bar

1/2 Cinnamon Wetzel Preztel in the mall

Whole Wheat Pasta
1/2 c cottage cheese
1 c SF/FF choc pudding w. lite cool whip

Caramel Popcorn
Bowl of Lucky Charms


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2003)

damn, that sounds like a good day of eating.....have another bowl of lucky charms for me.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> damn, that sounds like a good day of eating.....have another bowl of lucky charms for me.



It was 

And guess what? 
The Lucky CHarms had new BIGGER marhmallows


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

> Caramel Popcorn
> Bowl of Lucky Charms



You eat the grossest things


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2003)

BIGGER MARSHMELLOWS!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have to go out and get a box.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2003)

> Caramel Popcorn


My fav


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2003)

The marshmallows are the best thing in the box of lucky charms. I used to just pick them out and eat them!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

ohhhhh yummmmmmy I LOVE Lucky Charms-- The new marshmallows are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 15, 2003)

Gee looks like we outnumber you Jodi.
Lucky Charms rule


Psst, Stacey, how do you know about the new, big marshmallows?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 15, 2003)

I am estatic to say it is no longer just "in my head" that my legs are leaning out significantly. 
Last night Dave said he notices a  tremendous differnce in my overall leg shape and leaness. This was great to hear since he sees me everyday and is one of those guys that "think" their compliments but seldom says them out loud. So for him to acknowledge it without me asking, tells me its very obvious.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

Leslie thats sooo awesome about your legs!!! Yeah!! I'm happy for you!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Really? Is that why you are bulking up a storm?
> Its annoyin ghow every Fed wants different things



Well good to hear you dont want to downsize everything cause i think you look good. 

Yes this is why i am trying to bulk however i am not really gaining too much. I am at 144lbs and sticking. It is VERY annoying how they want us bigger and more ripped in amateurs then at Pro shows


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

Les thats great news about your legs!  hard work is def paying off! Keep it up! 
and I agree with J'Bo you look fantastic at you size as is!  

J'Bo, j/w, how tall are you? they want you bigger for figure comps now?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

i am 5'9 and yes i need to be bigger


----------



## atherjen (Dec 16, 2003)

well I hear your pain hun, Im 5'8 and feel tiny! (but its all mind games i think)
but then again look at those ladies doing Pro figure, they've got more lean mass then I do even.. so.,.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2003)

i actually think you have enough muscle for the pro world.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_



For reasons unknown to me, the dancing banana never fails to crack me up.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> For reasons unknown to me, the dancing banana never fails to crack me up.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

Yesterday was my one hour refeed. My cravings were thru the roof and I debated between wheat pasta and cereal....I think I overstuffed myself  - but ate less pasta than normal. I think the ECA was the culprit to my filling up so fast. The good thing is my blueberry muffin kick may finally cease. It was the last thing I ate during the refeed and repeated on me the rest of the evening I cannot even look at a muffin anymore. For now anyway  

*Tuesday 1 hr refeed* 
1/2 box wheat pasta
1/4 c cottage cheese
Caramel Popcorn
1.5 Blueberry muffin 

Last night in the gym I noticed my arms were looking quite lean and cut again. Perhaps the most cut in sometime. Refeed went well as this morning I look full and anything but bloated. And of course, starving. Seems I am very hungry after a 1 hr refeed day but satisiated the day after a full day refeed.
Measurements Saturday morning pre bagels


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

awwwwwwww carmamel popcorn & Blueberry muffins---the best!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 17, 2003)

YUmmy!! well the muffin and popcorn anyways. im not a fan of pasta! hehe. 

Sounds like all is going great for you babes!! Keep'r going your doing so well!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 21, 2003)

Saturday refeed had ALOT of carbs  I ate and ate and ate. I did keep the fat low (well cept for the 1/4 pound of chocoloate covered cherries  ) but certainly overdid it on the carbs. 
Mostly bagels, cereal, popcorn and  1.5 mall pretzels  No pasta today though. Didnt overstuff myself, so it felt like my body _needed_ the carbs 
Ah well, will be buckling down in January anyways

I took my measurements, not too much change in the tape, but weight is down and it appears the fat loss is shifting back to the waist area. May be time to bring out the LIPO in January. 
One thing to note however, is these were taken about 8 hours after my leg workout, so I assume/hope there was some swelling to skew the numbers a bit.

*UPDATED MEASUREMENTS*

 ...............Nov18.........Nov26.......Dec9.......Dec20
BW ............168..........165.5........164.5........161
Chest. ........40..............40............40...........40
Bicep ~
*Unflexed...11 3/4......11 1/4........11.............11
*Flexed .......13............13............12 2/3......Just under 12 2/3
Waist .......27 1/4.........27............26 3/4.......26 1/4
Hip~
*top .........36 1/2.......35 3/4........35............34 3/4
*butt ..........38...........37 3/4.......37 1/2.......37 1/2
*Under..... 37 1/2.........37...........36 1/2.......36 1/2
Thigh....... 22 1/4..........22.......... 21 3/4.......21 1/2
Calf .........15 1/2........15 1/4........15...........15 1/8


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice improvements!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 21, 2003)

damn woman! nice progress! your doing very well!! Keep it up! 
MMmmm and that refeed sounds yummy again!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks Jill and Atherjen


----------



## Leslie (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok slight change in plans. 
Sunday (day after my refeed) I was STARVING, which is abnormal as I usually am satiated and by no means looking for food. I still stuck to my meal plan regardless. Monday- I was even more hungry with tummy aches and severe hunger pangs. I ignored this until my tummy was crying so bad at 3am, I could not fall alseep. Yup, I had 1/2 cup of oats and 1 tbsp PB. So much for no carbs

This really bothered me as I have a willpower of steel. My answers arrived this morning, when I realized I got my period. I started BC pills again last month and "Mary" came and went for a half a second in November. This time she doesnt appear to be leaving anytime soon. *I haven't had a regular period in 2 years plus.* I am truely making up for loss time as I have ALL the symptoms. 

I guess one sometimes needs to listen to their body. I am glad I did. I have made today a low carb day and obviosuly will not be able to take measurements tommorow morning as I am a bloated whale.

**Sorry ya had to read this fellows


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay..so that scares me! I went off the depo shot this month after having it for two years! I'm wondering how things are going to take their course.  Yikes!

P.S..you've done amazing and look great!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorry That "Mary" came and how yucky you feel!! 

Merry Christmas hon!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmmm, slacking are we? 

Hi sweetie 

Happy New Year


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

hehe no measurements again for me til after "mary" comes and goes  doin great tho girl and mmmm caramel popcorn!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Leslie.......Stacey said I should get your help.  Can you please go take a look at my journal as of late?


I would appreciate any input.
Fitgirl70


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

anyone here have experience with the shot and competing?


----------

